# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran'ın kültürü

## bozok

*Zorluklara ve imkansızlıklara rağmen İran’ın kültürü, memleketin en büyük alçısı* 


Tahran’ın *“üli Kapı”* adını taşıyan geleneksel lokantalarından biri... Ali Kapı bizim bildiğimiz Babıali’nin daha Türkçesi. Safeviler ve Kaçarlar gibi İran’daki Türk hanedanlarının Tebriz, Kazvin ve İsfahan’daki başbakanlıkları bu adı taşıyordu. 

üli Kapı aşağı yukarı 15 yıldır rejimdeki gevşemenin bir belirtisi. Daha önce yasaklanan geleneksel kahvehanelerinin tek tek izin verilmesiyle türeyenlerin içinde en gözde olanlardan. 

Sahnedeki saz heyetinin başında bir muganni veya hanende *“Oy beri bak”* diye başlayan Azeri türkülerinden sonra bizim bu taraflardan bir şarkı söylüyor:

*“Sen kalbimin mehtabısan güneşisen / Sen ruhumun vazgeçilmez bir eşisen”*



*Etnik unsurlar birbiriyle uğraşmıyor ama rakipler*
Azerbaycan ağzına göre değişime uğrayan bu şarkıyla Azerbaycanlılar sahneden iniyor. Biraz sonra çıkanlar Fars ezgileri, ardından bir grup alasından bir perküsyon yapıyor, bunlar da Beluci takımı. 

Bu renklilik sırf buraya özgü değil; Tahran böyle yaşıyor. 

İran bir imparatorluk; onu meydana getiren unsurların her biri kendi dilini ve kültürünü itişip kakışarak değil, keyifle ve uyumla taşıyor. Azerbaycanlı şairler Türk şiirini, geleneksel aruzu en iyi ölçüde temsil ediyor; Beluclar öyle ve Kürtlerin de aydınları en azından Kürtçelerini yetkiyle kullanıyor.

Ama bu uyumun ana sütunu Fars kültürü ve Farsça. Herkesin gayreti o dili öğrenmek, onun şiirine hayran olmak, yüzlerce beyiti ezberinde tutmak. 

İran’ın münevveri iki dilli; mesela Azerbaycan’da hizmet görmüşse Türkçeyi mükemmel öğreniyor. Fars asıllı Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinecad bunun örneği. 

Zamanımız Türk şairlerinin önde gelenlerinden şehriyar Azerbaycanlı, aynı zamanda İranlı Türk aydınının tipik örneğiydi. İran’ın Türk aydınları *“İran’ı biz kurduk, İran bizim yurdumuz”* der. Gerçekten de eski Sasani metinlerindeki *“İranşehr”* deyimini bu memleketin ve kitlenin adı haline getirenler, Selçuklu Türk hanedanlarıdır. Tabii ardından da Cengiz Han’ın soyu olan İlhanlılar aynı geleneği sürdürdüler. 


İran’ın etnik unsurları birbirini ortadan kaldırmakla uğraşmaz ama rekabetle birbirlerinin minderine el atar. Bununla beraber bir ülkede etnik unsurların sertleşmesindeki en önemli sebep, çok kişinin tekrarladığı gibi ekonomik çıkarların çatışmasından çok; etnik grubun kendini ifade edecek ve özgüvenini sağlayacak bilinçten uzak kalmasıdır. 

Bu bilincin adı; o etnik unsurun dili, edebiyatı ve bu edebiyatın işlediği tarihsel gerçeğin getireceği bilimsel kimliktir. İran imparatorluğunun unsurları geçmişte böyleydi, bugün de böyledir. 

üölün ortasında Yezd ile İsfahan arasında eski Cumhurbaşkanı Hatemi’nin memleketi olan Ardekan şehri yer alır. Ardekan mollalarıyla ünlüdür. 

Ardekan’ın etrafında ise üakçak ve Piri Sebz, Piri Neraki, Piri Banu Pars gibi kısmen meskÃ»n bir takım Zerdüşti yerleşmeleri vardır. 

Sanıldı ki hayatları bu dönemde sona erecek, hayır devam ediyor. 
Ahamenişlerin torunları atalarının kültürlerine saygı duyuyor, bu anlaşılabilir; ama diğer etnik gruplar da Zerdüşt diline ve yaşayan cemaate mistik bir yakınlık duyuyorlar.

Son kazılar İran tarihini daha eskilere götürüyor; inanılmaz gerçekler ortaya çıkıyor. Anadolu’nun doğusu, yukarı Mezopotamya ve batı İran arasında arkeolojik ve yazılı malzemenin ortaya çıkardığı çok kesin bağlar ve benzerlikler var. 

Ne tuhaf ve ne kadar takdir edilecek tutumdur ki; mesela batı Azerbaycan’da Hasanlu’daki M.ü. 1000’inci yıla ait kazılar Azerbaycanlı heyetler tarafından yapılıyor ve mesela gülünç etnik yorumlara konu edilmiyor. Birtakım eski tekniklerin daha da eskiye gittiği, mesela seramikte mine kullanılmasının İran’ın bu devirlerine ait olduğu görülüyor. 

*Topkapı Sarayı’ndaki sergi görüşleri değiştirir*
Mimarisi ile de dünyanın en orijinal müzelerinden olan Tahran’daki İran Bastan yani arkeoloji müzesi her yıl çarpıcı yeni yorumlara yol açan eserlerle doluyor. İnşallah bu yılın sonunda İstanbul’da Topkapı Sarayı’na gelecek İran sergisi çok görüşleri değiştirecek. 

İktisadi zorluklara ve teknik altyapının imkansızlıklarına rağmen İran’ın kültürü o memleketin en büyük alçısıdır. şiir ve tarihten uzak yaşayan bizim yeni nesillere göre İran’ın farkı budur. 

Tabii adamakıllı dünyadan bihaber olanlar da var. İran’a müdahale edince oranın anında parçalanacağını düşünen Washington’daki çevreler muhtemelen yeni idare zamanında kendine gelecek gibi görünüyorlar.




*İranlı aydının portresi*

İran’ın okumuşu nedir, kimdir? Bizim ülkemize göre bütün boyutlarıyla abartılmış bir çevre ve o çevrenin insanını düşünmeliyiz. 

Mazenderan ve Hazar kıyısının yeşillikleri yanında İran, geniş çöllerin ülkesidir. Başkent Tahran muhteşem bir dağın eteklerinde yer alır, yani Guh-ı Demavend... Kuzey Tahran kışın kar görür, yazları da serindir. 

Kuzey Tahran halkının refahı, geniş bahçeli evleri, yaşadıkları hayat 1960’ların hatta 70’lerin Türkiye’sinde gıpta ile anılırdı. Bugünkü Türkiye burjuvası o düzeyi geçse de kuzey Tahran gibi bir müreffeh semt, mesela Ankara hatta İzmir için halen hayaldir. 

Güney Tahran ise kavrulur. Bu semtteki sıkışıklık, ağaçsızlık, susuzluk meşhurdur. Bugün dahi halk arasında suçluluk oranı yüksektir. 

Böyle zıt bir dünyanın aydınlarını sınıflandırmak çok zordur; II. Dünya Savaşı’ndan sonra İran başbakanı olan Kavam’ussaltana genç İran şahı Rıza Pehlevi’yi yönlendirenlerden biriydi. Vakıa nihai kararı büyük devletler aldı ama Sovyetleri hadisesizce İran’dan çıkarmakta diplomatik rolü önemliydi. 

Onunla birlikte hanedanı temsilen Stalin’e giden kişi ise İran tarihinin meşum tiplerinden şah’ın kız kardeşi Prenses Eşref’tir. Kremlin liderlerini büyülediği biliniyor. Sonraki dönemde yolsuzluklar prensesi olan Eşref batı dillerini ve sanatını iyi biliyordu; doğrusu konuşması da kuvvetliydi. 

Başbakan Kavam’ussaltana ise çok zengin birkaç bin yıllık tarihi içeren cam eserler koleksiyonuna sahipti. Bu koleksiyon geçmişte onun ailesine ait olan; 20. yüzyıl başı İran milli mimarisinin hoş ve belirgin bir örneği sayılan küçük sarayında teşhir ediliyor. 

Kavam’ussaltana bilgili bir devlet adamıydı. Bizde de 19. yüzyılda ona parmak ısırtacak devlet adamlarımız, diplomat ve askerlerimiz vardı. Ama özel saray ve koleksiyonu olanlar İran’a ve Hidivler Mısır’ına ait tiplerdi. 

*Bizim diplomalılar tarih ve coğrafyada yavan*
Fatih Sultan Mehmed Han’dan sonra heykel toplayan veya tanınmış koleksiyonu olan pek yoktur. Topladığı heykel ve resimlerin ise II. Bayezid devrinde dağıtıldığı açıktır. Osmanlı seçkinleri kitap her zaman toplamıştır.

Topkapı Sarayı’nın zengin çini koleksiyonunu ise daha ziyade Fatih Sultan Mehmed topladı ve bu toplama devam etti. Ve porselenler teşhirden çok, kullanılan bir zenginlik olarak yaşadı.

İran’daki aydın portrelerinin bu çevreyle sınırlı kalmadığı açık; mollaların arasında Ayetullah Müderrisi gibi İslam hukukunun otoritesi olduğu kadar, Roma hukukunu da iyi bilen biri, edebiyat bilgisi kuvvetli olanlar var.

Okuma-yazma sorunu halen süren ülkede en ücra kasabalarda bile belki kılığı kıyafeti özensiz ama insanın saatlerle dinleyebileceği malumat sahiplerine rastlanır. Bu mütevazı görünüşlü adamların İran edebiyatı üzerindeki tenkit ve analizleri yanında beynelmilel araştırmalardan bahsedişlerine hayret etmeyin; çünkü Türkiye yayın piyasası ve mütercimlerinin aksine İranlılar ülkeleriyle ilgili yabancı neşriyatın tamamına yakınını çevirmişlerdir. 

Bu ilgi sadece İran’la sınırlı değildir; Franco İspanya’sı, Rönesans Almanya’sı, Rusya ve Türkiye üzerine sayısız çeviriler ve hatta telif vardır. İranlılar düzgün ve maharetli mütercimlerdir. 

üst sınıf politikacıların arasında da sözü sohbeti yerinde insan bir hayli fazladır. Arşiv ve kütüphaneler düzgündür ve teessüfle bildirelim ki İran Hariciye vezareti arşivlerinin düzeni ve neşriyatı bizim Dışişleri arşivi ile mukayese kabul etmez. 

Demir-çelik, sanayi, mühendislik dallarında patlama yapan Türkiye’nin diplomalılarının tarih, coğrafya ve edebiyat dalındaki yavanlığı, maddi zenginliklerimizin geleceği için de bir tehlikedir. Zira kimliğini inşa edemeyen aydının toplumunu da nerelere götüreceği belli değildir.

Galiba maddi zenginlikleri ve sorunları olan İran toplumunun kültürel kimlik konusundaki sağlam yanına hayran olmamak mümkün değil.


*İlber Ortaylı / 14.03.2009 / MİLLİYET*

----------

